# After resetting router, internet doesn't work



## ErgNerd (Jun 24, 2008)

ISP: Timewarner Cable (formerly Adelphia)
Modem: Terayon TJ715x
Router: Dlink DI-524 (wireless)

Problem:

I recently needed to reset the router, and I can no longer get internet. The computer to router functions perfectly fine. I can connect to the router with no issues, wired as well as wireless. The router seems to not be connecting to the cable modem. 

The router is set to "Dynamic IP Address" as seen here for example (dlink emulator):

http://support.dlink.com/emulators/di524/h_wan.html

I don't remember if I had a Primary DNS Address set or not. I failed to write this down before reseting the router. With the settings as in the above link, I go the status page and try to connect, but it times out.

What can I do to fix this problem, and how do I find out what my Primary DNS Address is?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you remember to turn off power to the modem for at least 30 seconds when you changed from the direct connection to the modem to the router connected to the modem?

The following procedure should result in a wired connection.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

